# a touching detail in HOU VS ORL game



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

did u guys notice this: in the 2nd quarter,when Yao made the first FT, Steve who stood next to Yao probably forgot which team he belonged to and went up trying to clap hands with Yao but suddenly found Yao was no longer his teammate, so he withdrew his hand and looked very discomfitted(he looked around to check if someone had noticed this)

Video 



> "Actually, the first time the trade really hit me was when I turned on the TV in the exhibition season and saw the Rockets and Sacramento in China," Francis said. "I said, 'Damn, you're supposed to be there.' I wanted to be there with Yao (Ming) in his country.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

He still misses Yao....AND IM STILL BOOING HIM MONDAY!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> He still misses Yao....AND IM STILL BOOING HIM MONDAY!!!


I still haven't made up my mind on what I am going to do. The stadium is going to be very split on whether to clap or boo for Stevie, so it will be interesting to hear the final product.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

show that we're better fans then the magic fans, have some class and welcome him back, remember he never wanted to leave.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah as much as I hate Steve personally I don't think Houston fans should boo him at all. Aside from the superbowl thing he's been very loyal to the team, and really played his heart out for most of the time he was here. 

With that in mind when the Kings come into town I'd give Cuttino a standing ovation :clap:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh Please, you all should Boo the stupid SOB. He is so bitter towards the Rockets and it has been fairly obvious

If the Magic fans are going to sh*t all over Tracy, then Rocket fans should do the same to Steve

I still don't understand why Rocket fans still like that goofball Francis anyway, what the hell did he ever do for the Rockets? Nothing


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Ok if we dont boo steve...I know i am....but Cato should get booed more than T-mac did in Orlando...for his terrible performance as a Rocket....

6 years,$42 million my ***!!!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I wouldn't boo either of them. They both contributed to this organization, and didn't ask to be traded. If I was there, I'd cheer loud and proud.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> Oh Please, you all should Boo the stupid SOB. He is so bitter towards the Rockets and it has been fairly obvious
> 
> If the Magic fans are going to sh*t all over Tracy, then Rocket fans should do the same to Steve
> ...


are you ten years old? have some class.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

He still misses Yao....AND IM STILL BOOING HIM MONDAY!!!
_______________________________________________

He misses Cuttino more. Steve's GAY. Not there is anything wrong with that. "To each his own, just let me let you know where I'm coming from and we can hang out."

Instead of SteveO he should be SteveMO!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

What a character Francis is.. 

Must say that of all the spectator sports I've been to I've never booed anyone..... cept once in a Aussies rules football match when one of the opposition players tried to decapitate one of the doods on my team.

Reckon people should indeed show some class and just cheer for our team. Show some respect... we don't wanna lower ourselves to their level... referring to the magic fans. 

In fact, if he gets booed, it might just spur him on to play better. See T-Mac's response at the last meeting?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well alot of fans are angry at the way Steve has acted after he was traded... all those snickering remarks and little stabs at the Houston organization.


----------



## TanDaMan87 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'll cheer for him. I didnt really like him bc he always turned the ball over when he was here in Houston. However, he played his heart out when he was still with the ROCKETS.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Well alot of fans are angry at the way Steve has acted after he was traded... all those snickering remarks and little stabs at the Houston organization.


Guess that just goes to show what a loser he can be. We ALL know it. But to sink to the level of booing... guess that's up to each individual. 

All I wanna see is a crappy game from Steve... let's say 4 of 18.. 4 assits...4 boards.... 7 T/Os, and we crush em at home!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Magic fans are going to sh*t all over Tracy, then Rocket fans should do the same to Steve
> ...


the difference between Steve and TMAC is:TMAC wanted to leave his team badly and admitted he slacked off in Magic but Steve never did.so it's understandable for the Magic fans to boo TMAC.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> What a character Francis is..
> 
> Must say that of all the spectator sports I've been to I've never booed anyone..... cept once in a Aussies rules football match when one of the opposition players tried to decapitate one of the doods on my team.
> ...



HaHa if you go to LSU you spend most of your time Booing the other team. Its sad but Booing is like...tradition. Scept one really uncharacteristcaly touching moment was when Mississippi State came to LSU and the entire student section gave Sylvester Croom a standing ovation when he came on the field for warmups for being the first black coach in the SEC.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> HaHa if you go to LSU you spend most of your time Booing the other team. Its sad but Booing is like...tradition. Scept one really uncharacteristcaly touching moment was when Mississippi State came to LSU and the entire student section gave Sylvester Croom a standing ovation when he came on the field for warmups for being the first black coach in the SEC.


LSU tailgates are phenomenal. Best in the country.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Did you *edited* - No insults think it was impossible for Magic fans to view your board? We aren't classless, and we had a couple thousand good reasons to boo T-Mac out of the building. In due time, you'll be doing the same, just like Raptors fans before us. He's a snake.

If you wanna have the right to talk about class, I suggest you keep yourselves in check.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> LSU tailgates are phenomenal. Best in the country.


That is true. No one starts tailgaiting THURSDAY night scept LSU! Thats not even for a big game thats like any game...If you havent experienced LSU tailgaiting and your near Louisiana by a short drive do so...you wont regret it. You can even call me up and Ill give you some beer.

Did you go to a game? Which one and when was it?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> Did you *edited* - No insults think it was impossible for Magic fans to view your board? We aren't classless, and we had a couple thousand good reasons to boo T-Mac out of the building. In due time, you'll be doing the same, just like Raptors fans before us. He's a snake.
> 
> If you wanna have the right to talk about class, I suggest you keep yourselves in check.


buddy, the reason we have team boards is so team fans can share their opinion within. If u don't wanna read about it then don't come. And have a little more respect for the opinions of those here next time u drop by.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Did you go to a game? Which one and when was it?


I have a couple of long time friends in Baton Rouge, so I've gone to a couple of LSU games. I went to the LSU-Arkansas blowout in November 2003 and the one against Vanderbilt this year. I still can't believe how many trailers were there specifically for the purpose of tailgating. And the jambalaya, mmm...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a couple of long time friends in Baton Rouge, so I've gone to a couple of LSU games. I went to the LSU-Arkansas blowout in November 2003 and the one against Vanderbilt this year. I still can't believe how many trailers were there specifically for the purpose of tailgating. And the jambalaya, mmm...


Yeah I was at both of those games...Arkansas wishes they werent in the SEC after that game. Its the best football atmoshphere in America hands down...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Booooooooooooooo @ everyonwe who is going to the game! I wish I were going. If I did go, I probably would boo Steve or make negative signs about him.


Stevie Fran-lies or F U SF....something to that nature.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> buddy, the reason we have team boards is so team fans can share their opinion within. If u don't wanna read about it then don't come. And have a little more respect for the opinions of those here next time u drop by.


Don't talk to me about respect. The team boards were NOT made so fans can bash other fanbases "within". If I feel like saying something about it, I will. If we were bashing Rockets fans on our board, don't tell me you'd sit there and say nothing, because I know you wouldn't.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me about respect. The team boards were NOT made so fans can bash other fanbases "within". If I feel like saying something about it, I will. If we were bashing Rockets fans on our board, don't tell me you'd sit there and say nothing, because I know you wouldn't.


Hey, it's you bashing Rockets fans on our Rockets board right now. No one on this thread bashed Magic fans, we simply stated that T-Mac got booed, and some ppl here think that Stevie should get booed too, which is their opinion. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion on players.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> Did you *edited* - No insults think it was impossible for Magic fans to view your board? We aren't classless, and we had a couple thousand good reasons to boo T-Mac out of the building. In due time, you'll be doing the same, just like Raptors fans before us. He's a snake.
> 
> If you wanna have the right to talk about class, I suggest you keep yourselves in check.


If it makes any difference JT3000 I apologise for making you feel insulted... I think I did mention classless and magic fans in the same sentence. Insulting you definitely wasn't the intention, and of course you're welcome on this board. It's just my opinion and thanx for respecting it.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

cato was way overpaid... did we give him that contract or did we trade for him?


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

poor stevie


----------

